

Old discussion on Viaweb, Lisp, and maintainability - dmoney
http://discuss.fogcreek.com/joelonsoftware/default.asp?cmd=show&ixPost=31402

======
dmoney
Are Lisp programs inherently hard to maintain? If macros allow a Lisp program
to become its own programming language, does coming on as a new maintainer
have a much steeper learning curve than for programs written without macros?
What about after that learning curve is surmounted, does it become easy to
maintain after that?

